
Sam Altman on Loving Community, Hating Coworking, and the Hunt for Talent - pcmaffey
https://medium.com/conversations-with-tyler/tyler-cowen-sam-altman-ai-tech-business-58f530417522
======
Zoo3y
>They are never dumb, but upper-middle-class, pretty smart people that have
grit and drive and creativity and vision and edge and a different way of
thinking about the world. That is what I think I’m good at spotting, and that
is what I think are good founders.

Pretty sure everyone on hacker news would identify with his description, but
would be terrible founders. Like me!

------
krupan
So much in here, so many topics, so many interesting insights. This quote hit
me the hardest:

"Where I grew up, no one would ever walk by a person collapsed on the side of
the street on their way to work and not do something about it. I hope I never
get used to the fact that that happens in San Francisco."

I have a lot of thoughts about attitudes and politics that bubble up as I
think about that, but I think I'll just let it stand here in the comments.
Read (or listen, I almost forgot that's an option here too) the whole
interview, it's pretty thought provoking.

